# Anyone know how I can transfer my Equator 2 licence to a new owner?



## Flintpope (Oct 22, 2021)

Yes. I bought this lovely Roli virtual synth, made a few quite decent presets then got bored. It is no way a poor synth it is just that I love Pigments better and generally I am reducing the VST footprint on my Mac as I am doing less and less music these days.

Equator 2 cost me a hefty £200 so it would be nice to pass it on to someone who'd actually enjoy using it and someone who perhaps can tell me how to transfer it to them (and someone who may be open to a bit of bartering here: is that even allowed? I am sure someone will let me know).

But bartering aside, any pointers to how to do this will be welcome as usually when I go to Roli's website I don't find it very helpful.


----------



## grabauf (Oct 22, 2021)

This is what I could find on the following page: https://roli.com/legal/returns-procedure

Steps for Transfer. You may transfer your ROLI Products by contacting ROLI Support and paying any applicable administrative fee.

Stand-alone Software. When you transfer any Stand-alone ROLI Software license to another account, you will incur an administrative fee of, as applicable, $50, €40 or £30.


----------



## Pier (Oct 22, 2021)

grabauf said:


> When you transfer any Stand-alone ROLI Software license to another account, you will incur an administrative fee of, as applicable, $50, €40 or £30.


And I thought the iLok fee was bad.


----------



## grabauf (Oct 22, 2021)

Pier said:


> And I thought the iLok fee was bad.


That were exactly my thoughts.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Oct 25, 2021)

So Equator 2 didn’t rock ya ?
i’ve been considering it as some of the demos are pretty cool .
I have others that can do granular. (pigments , rapid)


----------



## Flintpope (Oct 29, 2021)

Drumdude2112 said:


> So Equator 2 didn’t rock ya ?
> i’ve been considering it as some of the demos are pretty cool .
> I have others that can do granular. (pigments , rapid)


Pigments does the same jobs in my opinion for a better price and a better GUI and easier workflow. Interested in a licence transfer...?


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Oct 29, 2021)

Flintpope said:


> Pigments does the same jobs in my opinion for a better price and a better GUI and easier workflow. Interested in a licence transfer...?


i have Roli studio so i can upgrade AND its 30% off this weekend , so (long story short) i can get it for 100 , so i dont think doing a license transfer (based on Roli’s fee’s ) would we worthwhile to ya .


----------



## Flintpope (Oct 29, 2021)

Drumdude2112 said:


> i have Roli studio so i can upgrade AND its 30% off this weekend , so (long story short) i can get it for 100 , so i dont think doing a license transfer (based on Roli’s fee’s ) would we worthwhile to ya .


Cool! You are right


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Oct 29, 2021)

Flintpope said:


> Cool! You are right


if i already own pigments, rabid , avenger etc (all can do granular) is Equator really bringing anything ‘new’ to the table ?


----------



## Flintpope (Oct 30, 2021)

Drumdude2112 said:


> if i already own pigments, rabid , avenger etc (all can do granular) is Equator really bringing anything ‘new’ to the table ?


I don't think so but ask @doctoremmet as he is a major fan of Equator plus he has almost every softsynth under the sun!


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 30, 2021)

Flintpope said:


> plus he has almost every softsynth under the sun!


Haha, I do own my share, but I keep saying: this is a common misunderstanding haha. That said: I like this one - yes. With Pigments, Rapid and Avenger there may not be much to gain though…


----------

